# Training mat wanted.



## Chris-H (31 Oct 2012)

just fitted a raised timber floor in the shed/training room and now cant hear the tv over my turbo trainer,loking for a reasonably priced training mat to help deaden the noise.Cheers.


----------



## PaulSecteur (31 Oct 2012)

In Decathlon the other day, I ventured out to the fitness machines (nothing to tempt me away from my bike), but they had some of those interlcking foam/ rubber floor tyles. In usual decraplon fashion they didnt have a price on, but a quick call to a store should get you an answer.

I have just looked on their site and cant find them... bloody decraplon (Im not bitter they didnt give me a job!)


----------



## ttcycle (31 Oct 2012)

You can get a cheap yoga mat from somewhere like Argos that might do the trick?


----------



## Chris-H (31 Oct 2012)

PaulSecteur said:


> In Decathlon the other day, I ventured out to the fitness machines (nothing to tempt me away from my bike), but they had some of those interlcking foam/ rubber floor tyles. In usual decraplon fashion they didnt have a price on, but a quick call to a store should get you an answer.
> 
> I have just looked on their site and cant find them... bloody decraplon (Im not bitter they didnt give me a job!)


Cheers for the info Paul but my nearest Decathlon is a 150 mile round trip 


ttcycle said:


> You can get a cheap yoga mat from somewhere like Argos that might do the trick?


Had a look on ebay for similar type of mat that you suggest but looking at the size they're smaller than a bike specific one,ideally want one the full size but cheers for the suggestion


----------



## ttcycle (31 Oct 2012)

I used to use one with my turbo trainer - not been an issue. It is a cheaper option as you can pick one up for under a tenner I think.


----------



## Chris-H (31 Oct 2012)

ttcycle said:


> I used to use one with my turbo trainer - not been an issue. It is a cheaper option as you can pick one up for under a tenner I think.


Was it good for sound deadening and also can you remember where you got it from?


----------



## ttcycle (31 Oct 2012)

I think I got it from Sports Direct or Argos, something like that- was a few years ago and prices might have gone up a quid or two. It was cheap, sports direct seems to have one for 8.99 or 6.99 online. 

I lived in a top floor flat- never got any complaints but from what I remember they might have put some sound proofing down in the floors- It won't deaden it as much as carpet but worth a punt for 6.99 I guess? It might be worth getting a slightly thicker one for more sound proofing which may set you back around £15


----------



## Chris-H (31 Oct 2012)

cheers mate will have a look now


----------



## dgiann53 (1 Nov 2012)

hi there.i m from Greece and i have the specialized tricross sport 2010 bike.I want to ask you if it is worth to chance the FSA crankset with the shimano tiagra 4503 and the shimano tiagra 4500 bottom bracket.Thank you.


----------



## MattHB (1 Nov 2012)

Why don't you get a carpet offcut and maybe some underlay? A lot of carpet shops will almost give it away


----------



## Shanks (1 Nov 2012)

Hi there, I use one of those sleeping mats, kind used for camping. The foam makes a great sound insulator and is non slip. Usually around £5 or so from camp shops or cheaper from supermakets, although they are seasonal so you may have to ask. Also easy to cut to fit.


----------

